# No String Trimmer Recommendations



## jeffjunstrom (Aug 12, 2019)

Maybe you can string a spool trimmer, but I find it to be akin to eating ground glass. And since my spool just ran out of my Husqy trimmer, I thought I'd see if anyone has recommendations on non-string trimmers.


----------



## mre_man_76 (Aug 4, 2018)

jeffjunstrom said:


> Maybe you can string a spool trimmer, but I find it to be akin to eating ground glass. And since my spool just ran out of my Husqy trimmer, I thought I'd see if anyone has recommendations on non-string trimmers.


If you have a dedicated edger and can swing $230, I highly recommend the Power Rotary Scissors. You'll never have to deal with string, grass all over your feet, or flying debris ever again. Changed my life, no joke.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Power Rotary Scissors

The prices have come down a lot - there is a link floating around here where people are buying them for less than $250 now. Still not cheap, but better than eating ground glass. :thumbup:

#cleansocks


----------



## Huff (Oct 22, 2018)

jeffjunstrom said:


> Maybe you can string a spool trimmer, but I find it to be akin to eating ground glass. And since my spool just ran out of my Husqy trimmer, I thought I'd see if anyone has recommendations on non-string trimmers.


I was in the same boat as you. Nothing but frustration trying to wrap that string without it overlapping and jamming up. Stumbled upon this gimmick and it's a game changer.

https://www.amazon.com/Echo-9994420...words=echo+trimmer+head&qid=1585924046&sr=8-1

They will fit almost any trimmer with the included adapters. I had an Echo trimmer, so the swap was easy. I'm sure one will fit your Husqy. The rotary scissors are nice, but expensive.


----------



## quattljl (Aug 8, 2018)

Maybe you're doing something wrong? I find restringing my Husqvarna trimmer to be a very easy task. Much simpler than other trimmers I've worked with over the years. The rotary scissors are a nice looking unit though.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H95aDNhqI44


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

My Echo has an easy system as well where you just start the string and one end then twist back and forth on head and it feeds itself.

Although at $250 for the blade I might consider it. I paid $200 for my string trimmer.


----------



## ram82 (Dec 19, 2018)

mre_man_76 said:


> jeffjunstrom said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe you can string a spool trimmer, but I find it to be akin to eating ground glass. And since my spool just ran out of my Husqy trimmer, I thought I'd see if anyone has recommendations on non-string trimmers.
> ...


Do these sharpen like hedge shears?Can they be used on tall fescue to edge or will it not reach soil if 3" + high?


----------



## Huff (Oct 22, 2018)

pennstater2005 said:


> My Echo has an easy system as well where you just start the string and one end then twist back and forth on head and it feeds itself.


That's exactly how the Speed Feed head that I linked works. It makes putting new string on so much easier. The old Echo head you had to wrap the line around like the Husqy video linked above. I never could get the knack of putting the line on without overlapping it and it would jam up constantly. I haven't had that problem since I started using the new head. The Echo is a great trimmer and the Speed Feed head makes it even better.


----------



## smurg (May 30, 2018)

Huff said:


> jeffjunstrom said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe you can string a spool trimmer, but I find it to be akin to eating ground glass. And since my spool just ran out of my Husqy trimmer, I thought I'd see if anyone has recommendations on non-string trimmers.
> ...


Which Echo model do you have? I bought the PAS-225 which is only rated at 21.2cc when the rotary scissors say 25cc minimum. I believe I read someone else had the 225 and it was slow to start-up but ran fine. I would like some more consensus before I dropped some cash, thanks!


----------



## jeffjunstrom (Aug 12, 2019)

Those power scissors are intriguing, but I'm guessing you couldn't use them for cutting weeds, grass, whatever if it's up against something solid like a house or a fence.


----------



## cwrx82 (Sep 16, 2018)

smurg said:


> Huff said:
> 
> 
> > jeffjunstrom said:
> ...


I have the scissors and originally had them on a PAS-225. They'll spin the blades, but took a second to get going and usually had to run it wide open to keep them spinning well. I ended getting a 3020T and now use that for the scissors and it has no problem getting them going and run it at maybe half throttle. Check out Echo dealer day sales, one day sale that I believe is 15% off, date varies by dealer.


----------



## Huff (Oct 22, 2018)

smurg said:


> Huff said:
> 
> 
> > jeffjunstrom said:
> ...


Not running rotary scissors on my Echo SRM-210. I run the Speed Feed head on mine. Sorry for any confusion.


----------

